# too bloated to eat



## marie76 (Oct 6, 2007)

Any tips for what to eat when you're in the midst of a painful bloating/ C episode? I'm not hungry at all (obviously) and it hurts to imagine eating anything, but I know that an empty stomach isn't helping the matter.


----------



## Chrismel (Oct 23, 2007)

yes i would love some advice on that too...i get that way very often..


----------



## genifer (Jan 11, 2008)

I personally might do a fast or a detox. I would go a day and eat nothing. just drink lots of liquids. I know this is an old thread but I thought Id answer anyway. Then the next day i might eat nothing but fruit and veg, mostly raw with bean dip, or oatmeal, that always gets me going.gen


----------



## Jenuk (Dec 2, 2007)

personally - i am worse with bloating when i havent eaten alot !! However i have had ibs for a long time now so i am armed with some remedy's ....Firstly make sure you eat ... i try to (im no angel though) eat several small meals a day its very rare i have a big meal! i have a small brekki at 7 then another small brekki at 9/10 - and i mean small like one slice of toast or a banana or a wheat free toasted muffin. then i eat at 12 ish 3 ish 6 ish then mabe a cup of peppermint tea befoer bed Second i always make sure i got peppermint tea and peppermint capsules in the house !! peppermint tea magic for bloating i never have it too strong but over the years its got stronger lol.and thirdly the best of all (coz it makes me all cosy) is a nice hot water bottle ( or the beedy ones u put in microwave) And that concludes doctor jens lesson on bloating lol - hope this helps you all xxx


----------

